# [solved] Multiples pantallas Nvidia

## chaim

Hola,

Tengo un portatil y un monitor conectado por SVGA, tengo una tarjeta Nvidia y siempre me ha ido bien el tema de extender el escritorio.Hace un par de días reinstalé gentoo y ahora con nvidia-settings si puedo extender la pantalla, pero mi problema está en que si maximizo una ventana me ocupa las dos, en vez de el máximo de una.

¿algún paquete que no he instalado? El xorg está igual pues es el mismo que tenía antes.

Un saludo

----------

## Luciernaga

Veamos no sé si te puede servir mi configuración ...

Tengo dos monitores ViewSonic (1280x1024) conectados a una tarjeta Nvidia 9600GT y tengo el escritorio que puedo configurarlo como sigue:

dos pantallas idénticas (clonadas) 1280x1024 cada una.

un escritorio con pantalla (estirada 2560x1024) independiente en los dos monitores.

un escritorio con pantalla única 2560x1024 pixels (la que utilizo) ocupando los dos monitores.

La configuración del /etc/X11/xorg.conf debe ser con el driver privativo Nvidia última versión y activados los efectos visuales especiales como sigue en mi caso:

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option	"AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "glx"

	# Load  "dri"

	# Load  "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	"XkbRules" "xorg"

	Option	"XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option	"XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

	Option	"ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	Option	"RenderAccel" "True"

	Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

	Option	"NoLogo" "False"

	Option	"TwinView" "1"

	Option	"metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes	"1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option	"Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Espero que te sirva, saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Puedes usar xrandr, si tu laptop esta a 1024x600 por ejemplo:

```
$xrandr --auto --output VGA --mode 1024x600 
```

Eso debe clonar el monitor original en VGA, para ver las pantallas disponibles y las resoluciones "xrandr -q".

----------

## i92guboj

Asegúrate de que todas las aplicaciones que tenga el USE flag "xinerama" lo tienen activado. Puedes hacer una prueba rápida con 

```
USE=xinerama emerge -auDvN world
```

Sin dicho flag las aplicaciones no son capaces de distinguir entre ambas pantallas, tan solo ven un gran display gigante, y al maximizar lo ocupan entero.

----------

## chaim

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Puedes usar xrandr, si tu laptop esta a 1024x600 por ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> $xrandr --auto --output VGA --mode 1024x600 
> ```
> ...

 

Con xrandr no me detecta el monitor, solo la pantalla del portatil. No se cual puede ser la razon. Aun asi yo no quiero clonarlas, quiero extender.

 *Quote:*   

> Asegúrate de que todas las aplicaciones que tenga el USE flag "xinerama" lo tienen activado. Puedes hacer una prueba rápida con 
> 
> Código:
> 
> USE=xinerama emerge -auDvN world
> ...

 

Con esto si he notado un cambio, lo he peusto en el make.conf y me ha recompilado mplayer, wine, gtk y xscreensaver. Ahora si que puedo maximizar en el monitor sin que se me vaya a la otra, pero no aprovecho todo el espacio pues el monitor tiene una resolucion de1920 x 1080 y solo me coge 1280x800 que es la resolucion de la pantalla del portatil.

Gracias por sus respuestas, seguire buscando..

----------

## i92guboj

 *chaim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con esto si he notado un cambio, lo he peusto en el make.conf y me ha recompilado mplayer, wine, gtk y xscreensaver. Ahora si que puedo maximizar en el monitor sin que se me vaya a la otra, pero no aprovecho todo el espacio pues el monitor tiene una resolucion de1920 x 1080 y solo me coge 1280x800 que es la resolucion de la pantalla del portatil.
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas, seguire buscando..

 

Éste es otro problema separado. Es el driver gráfico el que se encarga de eso. Así que el problema debe estar en la configuración del driver en tu xorg.conf, si es que desde el panel de control de nVidia no puedes arreglarlo. Puede que sea una limitación del modo Twinview the nVidia, aunque yo juraría que he usado monitores con distinta resolución sin problema ninguno usando dicho driver y en modo Twinview, que es más o menos como usar Xinerama.

----------

## chaim

mi xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#       RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

  Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G70 [GeForce Go 7600]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "NoLogo" "on"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Esta copiado y pegado de antes de la instacion por lo que deberia funcionar igual que antes. antes de la re-instalacion funcionaban bien a diferentes resoluciones.

----------

## chaim

El problema era del gestor de ventanas, tenía blackbox puesto y no funcionaba a toda la resolución, puse xfce4 y ya me maximiza bien.

Lo marco como solucionado

Gracias, un saludo

----------

